# Paranormal Podcasts



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to find some good shows. I'm currently listening to shows like Coast to Coast, Ghostly Talk, The Otherside and The Paranormal Podcast as well as Dreamland.


----------

